
π does go on forever (unpredictably)  - wglb
http://republicofmath.wordpress.com/2011/01/26/%cf%80-does-go-on-forever-unpredictably/
======
ithkuil
what if we include a test for (non)randomness which says that any sequence of
digits that can be mapped to the sequence of digits produced by an algorithm
(the algorithm for computing digits of Pi) is predictable and thus non random?

